# Marble HMPK Spawn Log :D



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is the pair I just started conditioning today, both Marble HMPK. I set up a 15 gallon with live plants and some IAL, tanks heated to 82 degrees and I am looking forward to spawning them in 2 weeks. My camera was messing up so I took a short video of the pair, sorry for bright lighting.

Please let me know what you think and your thoughts on my pair.

Click picture to watch video.:-D


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Very pretty kids you have there!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Vicky, I love them both to death!! Would you have time to meet up this weekend for the MW? I have been super busy so I apologize for not being able to meet with you last weekend. 

Do you have experience with breeding marbles? What do you think they fry will look like?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes. I should be able to meet you this weekend. 
I started your culture last night because the first one went bad... a fruit fly got in and resulted in larvae. YUCK!
Also I couldn't find my oatmeal LOL!
So your culture should be ready by the time your fry are old enough to eat them.

Your guys shoud produce very similar fish but without knowing their background it's hard to tell... marbles are a lot of fun!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

And a little suggestion... don't wait so long to spawn. 
Imports (I'm assuming these are) are notorious for dying suddenly. I REALLY hope this doesn't happen to you but you might want to spawn them just in casse.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I appreciate the culture so much! I do have one going but I don't know how good it actually is but a new fresh batch will be good to have! 

Yes it is hard when I don't know their background, all I know is they are Thailand imports that I purchased through the Mn Betta Shop. If I were to get fry that looked like both of the parents I would be very happy  I love that look of marbled HMPK's. 

Also I have a DIY sponge filter but want to just go out and get one from a LFS, can you suggest any local places for me to check out?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I've never been to a LPS in Seattle... I have Petco a couple of blocks down so I shop there. 
For sponge filters I buy online from Dr. Foster and Smith... gotta get one myself!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok thanks, Junglist said he can get them at Sierra Fish & Pets. I go there often so I will pick one up this weekend. Thanks again!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Cool! 
If you have a culture already it's very easy to make a fresh batch. 
All you need is oatmeal, water and yeast. Make a paste and drop a tiny amount of the old culture... it'll be triving in a couple of weeks.

But I don't mind meeting you and giving you another


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok I will try that tomorrow, thanks again for everything. I can't wait for this spawn!!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

They are very hot. When did you get them? I have plenty of heavy MW cultures that you may have too. My fries are now eat bbs and decap.

Tan


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey Tan, that female is the same female I got when we both ordered from Mn Betta Shop. The male is also from Mn Betta Shop and I got him the last shipment. I got a better video of them both and she dropped a ton of eggs. I think she is a happy girl!

Click Picture To See Video


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Is this the setup you have for conditioning?


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes I have them in the breeding tank apart from each other that way they can still be heater, I will be putting more live plants this weekend for the infusoria. Do you recommend something different?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha! It was getting confusing!

If your reason to place them in the tank is so they can share a heater, get a shallow plastic tub and fill it with a few inches of water, enough to cover the heater and place the beanies there. 
It's not good for them to claim territory in the spawn tank because it may lead to aggression. 

Yes, wait until the day you are ready to place them in the spawn tank to set it up. It will keep the water clean. Do place plants that day so infusoria starts to produce. 

Once you have the tank set up, place the male in and the female in the beanie inside the tank. At this point you need to observe and be very patient. Wait until they demonstrate signs of readiness. 
In a day or two you want to release the male, some people just plop them together but I'm always to afraid my HMs will hurt eachother fins (they are so pretty) so I wait until I'm ure they are ready. 
After you release the female it can take days for them to spawn or it they could start in a matter of minutes.. every pair/spawn is different.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Okay good to know!! I will put them in a big plastic bin I have with the heater like you said. I will also take out the plants now and put in fresh water. My last spawn was pretty brutal but it was a pair of traditional fighter plakats so the male was really aggressive with the female. It took them 2 days before they were both ready. I am going to be doing it just like you said and place the female in the tank in her beanie while the male checks her out. Thanks for all of your help you are a doll


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

You're welcome!
When you place your plants in, also keep the tank light on during the day because it will make the infusoria grow nicely. By the time your fry are free swimming you will be able to see a million critters in the water which your fry will find very yummy


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Okay check!!! I am also keeping a glass jar with plants by my window and it's already getting nice and green  Thanks again your a complete sweetie!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

So it's day 4 conditioning. I have been feeding Atisons Pro and live blood worms. My pair seem very active and healthy. I can't wait until the 3rd!!! I am so excited!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

where did you get live BW? I feed my pairs with frozen BW.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Tan, I got them from Sierra in Renton. $2.99 a portion.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

I really love your fish! What will you be doing with the spawn?


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you Sdragon, I plan to put them in the pawn tank Wednesday that way I have the weekend with them if they are free swimming.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh I see. Well dont forget to take a bunch of pics


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I am going to take a ton of pics!!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I would release the male in the spawn tank and the female inside a container in the tank on Wednesday, and release when you can supervise them. It'll give time for the male to build the nest, the pair to get ready, and the infusoria to grow. It's more important to be able to watch over the pair in case it gets too violent and you need to separate than it is to look over the fry. 
That's my advise, I never do a spawn if I don't have the time to look over the pair so I usually will release the female on a Friday afternoon after I get home.
Can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Okay thanks Vicky, I will do that! I'll jar her and release the male. Then release the female Friday like you said, I don't work weekends so I will have pletny of time for supervising. I am also very excited!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I am excited for you!! I'm resisting setting up another spawn... I have a girly that's super ready but I got too many babies to take care of. 
Maybe in a month or so when you, Tan and any other local can take some off my hands I will spawn again. MAYBE I'll resist until then... got another boy coming in 4-5 weeks who I definitely want to spawn.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok!!!! Ummmmm yes I want one of your beautiful HM's!!! I will give him an amazing home  It's funny I have not even put my guys in the spawn tank yet and I am already excited for the next one with my AB Dragon


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Someone tell my why I moved out of seattle :/ I should have stayed just for the betta fish lol. Gorgeous fish best of luck !


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Awww thank you Create!! And yes you should move back!!! We are trying to up the bar for PNW betta's


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I moved across the border to Idaho so I am still PNW lol! And I visit a lot so if your betta go missing... it wasnt me XD


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Haha Creat! As long as we have a mutual understanding when your fish come up missing!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol I think I can accept that  But I really should plan a trip that coincides with the breeders over there I will end up going home with a full car.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Why am I all the way across the country from you guys? Those are absolutely beautiful fish, Candice. I love plakats so much.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

laynisample said:


> Why am I all the way across the country from you guys? Those are absolutely beautiful fish, Candice. I love plakats so much.


Thank you so so much laynisample, I also love plakats!!!! I think they are my weakness!!!!!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

*DAY 1 IN SPAWN TANK*

Today I set up my spawn tank and released the male around 5pm after acclimating him. I put the female in the spawn tank in her beanie and the male went crazy. He is yet to make any bubble nest but I am hoping he will have one in the morning when I wake up. 

Tank- 5 to 6 inches of water. I used 3 gallons of spring water and the rest tap. I conditioned with Prime and also steeped some crushed IAL in boiling water. After it was done I added it to the water for fast release of tannins. I also added 2 more full IAL. For plants I have Hornwort, Java Moss and Frog Bit. I added a cave for the female and a styrofoam cup for the male. 

Fry Foods- Micro worms, vinegar eels, and Golden Pearls.

Here is the female, marble HMPK. She doesn't have the full 180 spread on caudal but I love her dorsal.








This is the male, marble HMPK.








Flirting couple.








Here is a short video after I put the pair in the tank. Female still in beanie.
Click Picture to watch video.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

What man wouldnt want that girl  Best of luck!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh they are gonna make beautiful babies! I have recently fallen in love with HMPK!  Perhaps one day I will buy one.  Well I can't wait to see all the cutie pie babies.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Day 2 in spawn tank and my pair are wrapping. My female is doing most if the work, she is collecting all of the eggs and putting them in the nest. Lazy male lol


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Day 2 at 1:30pm my pair wrapped for the first time and a few eggs fell. The male put the first batch of eggs in the nest and chased the female away. He was very protective of them and would not let the female near to even spawn again. I had to wait about 20 minutes before he started to wrap with her again and then the eggs just increased. I know I have over 150 eggs for sure and tons I can't see. I hope I have healthy babies  By 3:45pm they were done and I pulled the female and put her in warm clean water with IAL. Both were beat up pretty badly. I just covered the tank to give the male some privacy to tend the nest. Wish me luck!!! Hope to have lots of healthy babies!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Good luck I hope to come by and steal them


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Well if you can help with water changes I can strike a great deal with you


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Gawd not more water changes ! DX Lol trade you babies ?


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

We can do that!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha ha sounds great  Honestly though if I ever have any fish you want to trade I have never tried PK


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I am down for sure!! Are you in Facebook? I have tons of pics there! I was never into PK either but now they are my favorite, I love their little buff bodies, low maintenance fin wise and they are healthy.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is a short video of my pair wrapping and dropping some eggs 

Click picture to watch video:


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Awww! Yay!  I'm so excited for you. I know this is somewhat early to ask but just in case you do sell some of the babies please keep me in mind. I would love another PK. Wishing you many healthy babies! 

Oh also I requested to join the rescue group on FB. My name on there is Stephanie.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Of course I have a fb  send me a link? And right now I only have 2 one half giant female and one spunky copper traditional who is really my significant others, he loves them lol.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> Awww! Yay!  I'm so excited for you. I know this is somewhat early to ask but just in case you do sell some of the babies please keep me in mind. I would love another PK. Wishing you many healthy babies!
> 
> Oh also I requested to join the rescue group on FB. My name on there is Stephanie.


Thanks so much! And of course I will keep you in mind, I will be giving friends and forum member first pick


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Creat said:


> Of course I have a fb  send me a link? And right now I only have 2 one half giant female and one spunky copper traditional who is really my significant others, he loves them lol.


Here is the link to my facebook: http://www.facebook.com/candice.emmemm


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Day 3 exactly 24 hours after the pairs last wrap my eggs have hatched. My male is loosing his mind picking up his babies, they are wiggling out of the bubble nest and driving dad crazy lol. I'll keep you updated when they are free swimming.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Yay! Thanks. I can't wait to see the little ones. Congrats!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a great camera with a macro lens but where the nest is it's hard to get a shot. 

But seriously my poor male is picking them up over and over. Wish there was something I could do.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh I love those lenses. Great for those details. Awww poor daddy. Well thank goodness he is a good dad.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> But seriously my poor male is picking them up over and over. Wish there was something I could do.



NOW...NOW... HANDOFF  FOR TWO WEEKS. 

I did not do anything disturb the fries for two weeks. Just feed them with MW for the first week. The second week I mix MW with decap (5%, 10%, 25% just go up every 3 days or so). I feed them MW for 4 weeks with decap. Many say that feeding MW too long cause missing ventral. Only one of my male miss 1 ventral fin.

I just ordered large grindal worm. I will split them and you may have some. But you will not need grindal for at least 4-5 weeks from now.

Tan Lam


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Awwww Tan you are so sweet!!!! Yeah I have not disturbed the fry or dad at all. I will let him do his thing, he is being very good with them and taking good care of the fry that fall from the nest. I have a BBS Hatchery that I will start 24 hours after free swimming, MW's but I am not sure how good my culture is, Golden Pearls, vinegar eels and Atison's Betta Fry Starter. Grindal worms sound great to add to their diet.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

How are they now?


----------



## Savageajc (Oct 12, 2012)

yes please update!!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

So happy for you Candice!
Watch the ammonia very closely, with so many plants you sould be ok. 
My grindals gave up and died because I never changed the soil. Wish I could've shared with you and Tan.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

hows your spawn doing?


----------

